# Coral Sands Resort, HHI---opinions on resort



## senorak (Nov 9, 2012)

Have a 3BR unit at Coral Sands on hold for July 2013.  We've been vacationing on Hilton Head island for the past 10 years or so, and have stayed at many of the TS resorts.  Our favorite is "Sea Crest", mainly due to the location,(close to the beach and Coligny).  However, in planning for our 2013 visit, we have not found multiple units at Sea Crest, (usually trade for a 2BR and a 1BR).  Coral Sands has several 3 BR units available in July.  I've only seen the "main check in building" off of Pope Ave., as we are driving to Sea Crest.  Has anyone stayed here recently, (past summer or two)?  I checked reviews on TUG, but most are from several years ago.  In checking the reviews on RCI site, they seem to be fairly positive.  
For us, the location is important.....walking/biking distance to beach, Coligny area, and restaurants.  
Thanks in advance.

DEB


----------



## Sandy (Nov 9, 2012)

*I am interested also*

We have a 3 bedroom for Thanksgiving week (next week)at this resort. I am also looking for recent visits to guide me.


----------



## sb2313 (Nov 9, 2012)

Can't help with the review, but thank you for the post! Just out a 3 bedroom on hold for late July so my parents and siblings can join us my family has a unit at grande ocean already booked!


----------



## terden (Nov 10, 2012)

We stayed in our unit at Coral Sands for the first time a couple of weeks ago..we had previously only used the points for exchanges. The units are very nice and furnished well. While there are 3 bedrooms, there are only 2 bathrooms. It would be fine for families, but 3 couples traveling together might find that a little confining. One pool at the resort is heated and convenient to the units. The lazy river is only heated in the summer, so I wouldn't recommend using it this time of year. There is a BiLo next to Coral Sands for easy shopping. If you are an owner, you also get free golf for 4 daily, but you do have to pay the cart fee at the course.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 10, 2012)

I haven't stayed at Coral Sands for 8 years so I can't speak to updates but I can describe location.  It is walkable to Coligney but during the heat of the day (which is practically from sun up until an hour or so before sundown in summer) with full beach gear and children in tow it was a long 4-5 blocks.  There is public beach parking but it was fairly expensive and the lots do fill up.  If you are walking a wheeled cart or cooler would be helpful.

We stayed in a 2 bedroom with a Carolina room.  I do remember some weird configuration that made it seem like you had to go into one of the other bedroomsto use the bathroom if you were in the third bedroom/Carolina room. 

Stay away from the sales updates or be prepared for a really long high pressure pitch with numerous misrepresentation.


----------



## senorak (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks, everyone.  I did book the 3 BR unit.    We are familiar with that area of Hilton Head, (having stayed at Sea Crest & Waterside several times).  Is the walk to the beach from Coral Sands longer than the walk from the farthest building at Waterside?  
We usually travel with our kids, and perhaps 1 or 2 of their friends, so I think the 3BR sleeps 10 will serve us well.  

Deb


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 10, 2012)

The units are very nice; but the sales pitch's from their sales staff is very high pressure.

Warning !!! Do not answer your unit telephone and do not give anyone at the resort your cell telephone number.

This is only my opinion.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi, 

Thanks for the info.  I looked at their website, and I think that the configuration is reversed.  Perhaps you can help.

Is that special Carolina room next to the master bedroom, or the second bedroom? On the official website, which has a nice viewer of the units, it seems that the rooms are reversed.  The layout photo suggests that the carolina room is adjacant to the master, but the viewer is backwards.  

Also, does the Carolina room have an actual bed, or only a  sleeper sofa?
thanks
sandy


----------



## terden (Nov 12, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the info.  I looked at their website, and I think that the configuration is reversed.  Perhaps you can help.
> 
> ...



The Carolina room is adjacent to the master bedroom. The unit we were in had a queen bed in the Carolina room. The master had a king. The second bedroom had a queen and sleep sofa. The Carolina room has a sliding door to close it off from the MBR.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks! That is exactly what I was trying to figure out.  Take care, 
sandy


----------



## Sandy (Dec 2, 2012)

We had a great time during Thanksgiving week at this resort in the 3 bedroom.  The front desk was very nice and helpful, but we did not get a first floor unit even after attempting to secure one. 

My DH is disabled and my mom is 89.  But they did not answer the phone or respond to messages.  Once I got a live person, but he said he would call back but did not.  Oh well. 

It turned out nice even with the steps.  We just had to take our time.  When we checked in, after dark, I had a dilemma.  I had all of this luggage and food packages, but no way to get them up the stairs.  Martha at the front desk asked one of the employees to help me, and he was GREAT!  He carried most everything up for me while I helped my mom and DH. 

The resort is in a great location, right across the road from the entrance to Waterside.  We stayed at Waterside before, but have to wait for the 1 in 4 years to pass in order to trade in again.  There are so many great resorts in HHI, I have no problem finding another location when we want to return. 

Weather was good during the week, after a cloudy and cool start on Sunday and Monday.  My brother came in with his friend, and we  rode bikes for two days on the beach and around the island.   I heard folks were in the hot tub, but my brother said it was lukewarm.  I did not try it.

I would return to Coral Sands again in the future. 

sandy


----------



## NKN (Dec 9, 2012)

*Island Links by Coral Resorts*

Along the same line of questions, has anyone stayed recently at the Island Links by Coral Resorts.  Since I've never been to HHI, I'm not sure if you are talking about the same place or perhaps a sister resort.  We're thinking of going next summer.


----------



## Steve NH (Dec 9, 2012)

FYI - We just checked into Coral Sands, we were assigned 2 nd floor, 
We got there 3:15 (Official Check in 4:00) and askied since we had a handicapped person with us - any way we can get first floor.  They jumped on the chance to be a hero and did get us a first floor.  (I am sure checking in early helped some)


----------



## Gophesjo (Dec 9, 2012)

NKN said:


> Along the same line of questions, has anyone stayed recently at the Island Links by Coral Resorts.  Since I've never been to HHI, I'm not sure if you are talking about the same place or perhaps a sister resort.  We're thinking of going next summer.



I stayed with my family at Island Links in August.  We were in a two bedroom unit that was huge and very nicely appointed.  I personally like the location at the entrance to Port Royal, though others complain that it is removed from the action.  I would encourage anyone staying there to rent bikes for the week as they are very useful for getting to the beach.  

I likely will not stay there again (if I return to Hilton Head at all) because there are a couple of other properties I think are better in that Port Royal area.  (I especially like Royal Dunes.)  That said, Island Links is a nice resort, with friendly staff and good amenities (great pools and a golf package that is nice).


----------



## NKN (Dec 11, 2012)

*Island Links by Coral Resorts, HHI*

As I am watching the RCI availablity for this resort, I noticed that check-in is either on a Friday or a Sunday.   Any difference in the units depending on the day of check-in ?

Thanks.
NKN


----------



## wptamo (Dec 11, 2012)

NKN said:


> Along the same line of questions, has anyone stayed recently at the Island Links by Coral Resorts.  Since I've never been to HHI, I'm not sure if you are talking about the same place or perhaps a sister resort.  We're thinking of going next summer.



Hiya,

yes we stayed there this summer (Aug 2012) , first time... Very nice!!!! We had a 2 bedroom on second floor. Very roomy and comfortable. Nice Master Bath with big jacuzzi tub, walk out to screen porch, great for morning coffee!
I used the grill area which was well equipped with new grills, we like to BBQ a few times during vacation.
Big pool area with two pools, we swam late afternoon and evenings as we went to beach during the day. 

We had bikes and it was an easy ride to beach front, but I ended up using the shuttle which was super convenient as I carried the chairs and umbrellas...

Too bad we are not golfers as a round a day is included (as owners) and the course is right there. Some day I will take up that blasted sport again, gotta find a course with lots of dog legs left! (swings left, slices left)

So all in all we were very happy!!! HHI is very nice, not too commercial, yet lots of nice restaurants! Wifey likes the outlet mall right off the island, we go to HHI almost every year!

Took the owners update and saw the new Coral resort over by coligny sq (sp?) Nice units there too!!!! Got some coupons out of the deal so it paid for  our first tourist tour trolley visit to Savanna GA. And some left over to pay part of a dinner... we didn't take the upgrade....  

Will we go back, yes! but as second week, since we now have a beach front TS too! but yes very nice!

hope this helps...  

Laters

wpt


----------



## Gophesjo (Dec 11, 2012)

Ahhh wptamo!  Sea Watch at Island Club is the other Port Royal Plantation resort that I would stay at before returning to Island Links.  The ocean front location is primo!


----------



## NKN (Feb 12, 2013)

*Island Links by Coral Resorts*

Okay.  We have an RCI exchange for the last week in July 2013 at Island Links by Coral Resorts.   A 3-bedroom.  RCI says we have unit #351 - will we actually get #351 ?

What is the difference between Island Links and Island Links by Coral Resorts? Same neighborhood but different buildings?  Different check-in locations?

Does anyone have a resort map which shows where the units are?

What are the office hours on a Friday check-in day?

Thanks.
NKN


----------

